# Dear Bikes Direct



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Although most people don't pay attention to this when buying a bike, but I think head tube lengths are very cruicial to finding a good fit on a bike. So, why don't you publish them?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Peanya said:


> Although most people don't pay attention to this when buying a bike, but I think head tube lengths are very cruicial to finding a good fit on a bike. So, why don't you publish them?


Not sure that it will help but you might find what you are looking for on the pretend Motobecane website.

Motobecane USA | Carbon Road Bicycles | Track Bicycles | Cross Bicycles

Once on the page for the bike. Hit the link for frame diagrams. Then flip through the pics to find the one in your size.


----------

